# White ring just appeared above hooves... Need Advice



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I just did a quick internet search and most places say its most likely new hoof growth called the Periople which is more visible in cases of wetness, could be wrong, but I think you may be ok


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is normal. it has to do with the hoof sucking up more water. relax. it looks fine.


----------



## Reveille75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I was a scared horse owner. I will keep my eye on him for a while and see how he does.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Get the feet dried out and it will go back to normal. Do, however, keep an eye out for thrush. Now then, may I have some of your rain? Dust is 2 inches thick and my young trees are dieing.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I second what TinyLiny said.


----------



## Reveille75 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks all. I have put him in a dry stall and I'll give it some time. I truly appreciate yall's advice.
David


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I live in the land of rain. such a thing we see all the time. we had a very dry summer (thank you God!) but now the rains are coming. seeing this sort of foot , and the frogs are shedding, and watching for thrush, too. also, can be abcess season, too.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

It scared me too when it happened to my horse after heavy rains. It's normal, don't worry


----------



## Reveille75 (Sep 14, 2012)

I put Henry in a stall over night and when I checked him this morning the rings were gone! Thanks again for all the helpful replies.
David


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That is the coronet band. Think of it as the cuticles on your fingernails.

When it soaks up the water it looks like that. It's perfectly normal though does look a bit odd. Just like your cuticles do when they get soaked


----------

